# E code for angioedema



## laura2you (Apr 10, 2013)

Would like opinions on what would be appropriate E code for angioedema (995.1), or if it is an exception and does not require one.  Have considered E928.0 and E988.9 as I code for emergency ambulance and may not know the cause only the DX. Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## britbrit852003 (Apr 11, 2013)

All 800-900 code require E-Codes. For this code I would use the drug/substance/chemical/plant that caused the reaction. 
To find that you would go to the table of drugs and chemicals.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 11, 2013)

995.1  is in the category 995 Certain adverse effects not elsewhere classified so it is an adverse reaction to a drug or chemical.  you will need to know the drug and find your E code from the table of drugs an chemicals.


----------

